# FTA installation (I get No signal quality)



## glikus (Aug 27, 2004)

I have purchased a FTA package (samsung dsr3800 receiver, Samsung High Gain LNB-msdu2232aa, and 34" dish) from ebay. I am located in Silver Spring, Maryland with lat=37 and lon 77. I am trying to get Telstar 5 or AMC 1 or Gal 10R. I set my dish to elevation around 40 and azimuth around 220 (This is southwest for me correct?) but can not get any signal quality. I follow all the instructions from a website that I found < http://www.roxsat.com/DSR37_3800SysMenu.htm >. what am I doing wrong? For now I get signal strength of 72 but no signal quality. What am I missing for this install? Should I get professional help?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2004)

I can't say what's going on with your equipment, but that
72 seems low to me (your lnb frequency setting may be off) and
the other thing is when I first set up my 36" dish it took
2-3 hours to get any satellite, and that was after i looked 
at one DUE south, and then I fooled with altitude which
was somewhat different then where I thoght it really
was....


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

ITs GREAT getting a deal from e-bay, but the down side is there is no one to contact if/when the above happens, I would keep plugging away and eventually it will all click, good luck.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2004)

Look for one of the satellite signal meters-dealers and, yes, ebay has them sometimes. They are usually anywhere from $9 to 19. It can really help you fine tune the aiming of the dish. The other alternative is putting a small tv outside so that you can read the signal screen from the receiver.

Good luck, it will be worth it when you find them.


----------



## satdish (Dec 30, 2003)

good luck, i install for a living and i find telstar 5 extremly hard to lock in, i just bought a signal meter for 1100. and it works great find telstar 5 in seconds. lots of patients.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

wtsat said:


> Look for one of the satellite signal meters-dealers and, yes, ebay has them sometimes. They are usually anywhere from $9 to 19. It can really help you fine tune the aiming of the dish. The other alternative is putting a small tv outside so that you can read the signal screen from the receiver.
> 
> Good luck, it will be worth it when you find them.


Those $10 meters are absolute junk. They're good for Dish Network or ExpressVu, but the lower powered satellites (FTA) the DSS satellites overpower it.


----------

